# desperate times call for desperate ask.....!



## stoatsngroats (3 May 2009)

I'm intending to build my own wheels for my fixie project and I know it's probably not the done thing here at CC, but I'm desperate to have a go at getting this done for zero quid......

I have a rear hub, (a spare MTB one - hope this'll work!) but I'm needing some rims, and some spokes......the spokes I'll probably have to buy, but if anyine has some rims they'd like to donate I'd be more than happy to endlessly quote their names forevermore, for their kind help in getting me started on a fixed....

I can travela moped's distance from Littlehampton to collect!

Oh, if you're gonna put a price on it - don't tell Joe24/montage.....


----------



## PpPete (3 May 2009)

I've a Rigida rim you can have....700c - fairly chunky, will take anything from a 28mm to a 35 mm tyre, but pretty light considering. Pick up from Eastleigh, Hants FOC, or mail at cost (prob £6 - £7)


----------



## stoatsngroats (3 May 2009)

porkypete said:


> I've a Rigida rim you can have....700c - fairly chunky, will take anything from a 28mm to a 35 mm tyre, but pretty light considering. Pick up from Eastleigh, Hants FOC, or mail at cost (prob £6 - £7)



Pm sent...


----------



## montage (5 May 2009)

cheeky begger!


----------



## stoatsngroats (5 May 2009)

montage said:


> cheeky begger!


----------



## gbb (5 May 2009)

stoatsngroats said:


> I'm intending to build my own wheels for my fixie project and I know it's probably not the done thing here at CC, but I'm desperate to have a go at getting this done for zero quid......
> 
> I have a rear hub, (a spare MTB one - hope this'll work!) but I'm needing some rims, and some spokes......the spokes I'll probably have to buy, but if anyine has some rims they'd like to donate I'd be more than happy to endlessly quote their names forevermore, for their kind help in getting me started on a fixed....
> 
> ...



Cant help you SNG, but how many hole rims ? You dont want to get some...to find they don't match your hubs


----------



## stoatsngroats (5 May 2009)

gbb said:


> Cant help you SNG,


 




gbb said:


> but how many hole rims ? You dont want to get some...to find they don't match your hubs



It's a good point, and one which I hadn't considered. I do have the original wheels on the peugeot, which have knackered rims, and if I had to use these hubs, it'd give me a choice of a couple more which may match.....

If not, then I'll have to think of another way....!


----------

